# Intercooler???



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

i am looking at buying an intercooler for my 86 300zx. i do not want to spend the amount that a new one cost so i could use help on what to look for. i am watching ebay and i could always pull one from a junk yard. any help would be very helpfull. thanks everybody...


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Look for a Supra TT Intercooler they are really the only ones that are worth anything besides aftermarket intercoolers.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I was going to use one from a Z32 as a top mount- I dont know how good of an idea that is though.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> I was going to use one from a Z32 as a top mount- I dont know how good of an idea that is though.


WRX style , ay? Actually , it's kind of a poor design , at anything over 40 mph , the air flows backwards out of the hood scoop. The air pressure coming in the radiator area exceeds the air pressure flowing into the much smaller hood scoop , even on the STIs. It's been tested by various performance magazines. That's why WRX guys in the know either switch to FMICs or go with an A/W intercooler. Interesting thing about WRXs , the entire intake manifold can be flipped around backwards so that the TB faces forward.It bolts up the same. Makes doing FMIC piping a lot easier. The alternator has to be moved , however. Anyway . as far as Zs are concerned , either an FMIC or A/W. I'm going to try my hand at fabbing up an A/W IC for Zs in the near future , but it won't be for a couple years.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I never even thought about that man- I was seriously thinking about an a/w system. Expecially down here it would be a great idea with or without and intercooler. I was thinking of getting an aquamist system.


----------



## RocketRodent (Jun 21, 2004)

You can find a full length intercoller out of either a Saab 900 or 9000. I forgot which one had the massive intercooler. But you should be able to find either car most junk yards or at least whats left over.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

The Saab intercoolers aren't that great. The only one that is any good in reality off another car is one of a Supra.


----------

